# Binocular recommendations.



## BCR840 (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m in search of a new pair of binoculars. Looking for a mid size to wear into stand and while stalking. Would like them to be great quality with clear glass. Willing to spend between $150-275 if need be.


----------



## paulito (Oct 10, 2020)

My inlaws bought me a pair a few years ago. Bushnells i believe. they have a nation autobon society stamp (????) on them for bird watchers. I love them. very clear. 

Long story short, bird watchers seem to know  good set of binos. Id go looking here for recommendations if i ever need another pair.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 10, 2020)

increase your budget a bit and get some vortex.  Great glasses and excellent customer service


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2020)

I`m really pleased with my Leopold Acadia 10X42 binoculars. They`re waterproof and armored too.


----------



## 6mm Remington (Oct 11, 2020)

Vortex diamondback 8x42. They are great for the money.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 11, 2020)

Ive had a pair of Nikon Monarch 8x42 binos for years.

 If something happened to them today id replace them with the same. I have 10 x 42 binos for out west. For the thick Ga. woods. There to big, heavy & field of view to narrow. Now if you hunt alot of big ag fields. Id get 10 x 42.


----------



## BCR840 (Oct 11, 2020)

6mm Remington said:


> Vortex diamondback 8x42. They are great for the money.


This is exactly the one I have been looking at. Do you think they are a good size? Meaning not to bulky?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 12, 2020)

I own two pair of these in the link. They are another pair that is highly regarded in the bird watching community. 

https://www.amazon.com/Celestron-71...602521309&sprefix=celestron+10,aps,149&sr=8-2


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Check out Meade I am on my second set (lost the first) they are well within your price range. And glass quality is great. Much better than the price point. You won't be disappointed. Outfitter friends that use superglass were impressed.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 17, 2020)

BCR840 said:


> This is exactly the one I have been looking at. Do you think they are a good size? Meaning not to bulky?



I have the Vortex Vipers.  As long as you have the shoulder straps like these, you don't even feel them.  I'm up in a box stand right now.


----------



## Foster (Oct 19, 2020)

I have the Celestrons recommended by the Cornell Department of Ornithology for around $100 and I cant tell the difference from my Vortex Diamondbacks. I would be disappointed if I had paid full price for the Diamondbacks and they are great. There may be some advantage to the Diamondbacks I am not aware of yet or am too dumb to notice but the glass and build seems to be of equal quality. The Diamondback had a nicer storage case and is camo vs. green.


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 23, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> I own two pair of these in the link. They are another pair that is highly regarded in the bird watching community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Celestron-71347-Outland-10x42-Binocular/dp/B004P1IMFA/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3OVHSM3FIOIQO&dchild=1&keywords=celestron+10x42&qid=1602521309&sprefix=celestron+10,aps,149&sr=8-2


I have these Celestrons as well in 10x42 and they are a great value.  Like others stated, they were recommended to me from folks heavily into bird watching. Even found mine in Mossy Oak Bottomland camo


----------



## Foster (Oct 23, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I have these Celestrons as well in 10x42 and they are a great value.  Like others stated, they were recommended to me from folks heavily into bird watching. Even found mine in Mossy Oak Bottomland camo


I would think the bird watchers use their binos much more than an eastern US deer hunter. Unless you are in an enclosed blind you are often better off holding still and using your eyes.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 24, 2020)

Get yourself a pair of Leupold Alpine BX 2 binoculars. By far best in class by a long shot. Reminds me of the original Zeiss Conquest bino's.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 7, 2020)

Their's alot of good afforables these days but make sure you get the zoom and try it out in a store....some cheap zooms you need to readjust focus
I like my 30 year old Nikon


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 7, 2020)

Bought this Leupold binocular at Bass Pro for $99. The harness is a must. 

Very pleased.


----------



## cramer (Jul 18, 2021)

6mm Remington said:


> Vortex diamondback 8x42. They are great for the money.



I just got a pair in 10x42.
I been watching fleas mating on skwerls....can't wait for deer season.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 20, 2021)

I have gone thru several brands over the years and now I have Swarvoski. Expensive. Past binos I had over the years May have added up to one Swarvoski. Clarity is awesome.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Aug 6, 2021)

So far, I have found that you get what you pay for in this realm.


I've paid more than I wanted to for Zeiss, Steiner, Leica and Leopold.  But I'm finally satisfied with what I have.


Several years ago, an elk guide in New Mexico demonstrated that I wasted $200 on a pair of Blausch & Lomb binoculars when he could see much better with his German military surplus 8X than I could with "American" branded 12X.



Quality of optics made all the difference.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 6, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m really pleased with my Leopold Acadia 10X42 binoculars. They`re waterproof and armored too.


I have these in 8x and they are great


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 8, 2021)

Nikon Action 8x40 Many many years


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 9, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> I own two pair of these in the link. They are another pair that is highly regarded in the bird watching community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Celestron-71347-Outland-10x42-Binocular/dp/B004P1IMFA/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3OVHSM3FIOIQO&dchild=1&keywords=celestron+10x42&qid=1602521309&sprefix=celestron+10,aps,149&sr=8-2



Just ordered several pairs of these in 8x42 in Green off Amazon.  Have consistently heard strong reviews of these for years now.  See first hand once they arrive soon.


----------



## TJay (Dec 11, 2021)

I posted this earlier this morning Black Ovis is offering 20% off Vortex Diamondback's on their website.


----------



## LTFDretired (Dec 22, 2021)

paulito said:


> My inlaws bought me a pair a few years ago. Bushnells i believe. they have a nation autobon society stamp (????) on them for bird watchers. I love them. very clear.
> 
> Long story short, bird watchers seem to know  good set of binos. Id go looking here for recommendations if i ever need another pair.


What did you finally get?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 25, 2021)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Just ordered several pairs of these in 8x42 in Green off Amazon.  Have consistently heard strong reviews of these for years now.  See first hand once they arrive soon.



Binoculars arrived and initial tests are positive in the backyard up to 200 yard distance.  Very clear, but today was 70 degrees, will see in low temperatures sitting in deer stand to make better idea of use.  Appears to be well made at first glance.  Will put to use next week for a 3 day deer hunt, gonna be mild temps, so will not know for sure how it handles colder conditions.


----------

